# htg supply discount code?



## vdog (Feb 11, 2011)

Anyone have a discount code for HTG supply?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 11, 2011)

sorry no.  But I purchased my lights and digital ballasts from them and had a great experience.  Everything is still working great years later.


----------



## vdog (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep. thanks, just placed order with them, WAY...... cheap prices and great service. They gave me the discount on the order!

The local shop wanted 35% more than what Im paying with HTG!   I stood there with cash in hand and they couldnt price match, told them sorry, no hard feelings.

HTG supply is very good


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 11, 2011)

you will recieve your order fast,and they usually give u a lighter for some BIU sessions


----------



## vdog (Feb 11, 2011)

thats awesome, Im excited, like waiting for beans excited!

p.s. this site was suggested to me, here at MP!


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 11, 2011)

I just had an HTG store open up about ten minutes from my house.  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## vdog (Feb 11, 2011)

Tell them you want to be the official new product tester at no charge, as they should not charge you.


----------



## mainechowder (Feb 13, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I just had an HTG store open up about ten minutes from my house.  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




I just stopped into that store for the first time yesterday. Great prices and the two kids running the store were very helpful.

We'll definitely be using them. Glad they came to town.


----------



## frankcos (Feb 13, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I just had an HTG store open up about ten minutes from my house.  I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Just had one open up about 35 minutes from me as well. Haven't made it there yet but a road trip is in the works.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 15, 2011)

cant' say enough good about them from here either.  i'm torn between supporting the local hydro store, and HTG, so I split...HTG for "hardparts" (lights ballasts fans etc) 
Local guy for my mediums, nutes, pest control.  

HTG even helped me out BIG time on some stuff that was out of warranty.  even after I told them i wasn't looking for charity!  THAT"S service!!!


----------



## cubby (Feb 15, 2011)

Last night I purchased 2 600 watt HPS's, an 8inch inline fan, carbon filter, and all the ducting, flanges, and such.....just under $1,000. Other stuff I wanted was out of stock like Hygrotomer, rope ratchets, and 5 way ph/ppm sensor. I hope they send me another free lighter !!!!


----------

